# Grand Canyon



## Ed H. (Oct 23, 2002)

My wife and I are planning a trip from Massachusetts to the Grand Canyon next year. We live on the southwest corner of the state and would most likely want to head toward Pennsylvania and start west on I-70. 
What advice can anyone give us? We're looking for a route that's easy to drive (I don't like urban traffic) and fairly quick. 
Also, when we get there, any tips on where to go or what to see would be cool.
Thanks.


----------



## Savannah (Oct 24, 2002)

Grand Canyon

Be sure and go to the IMAX theater right outside the park. Its a great story on the history of the canyon. We stayed in Trailer Village which has full hook ups. Yep, sewer also. Sites are fairly long and level but we really enjoyed the wildlife having their breakfast right outside the door. One morning we had an elk and another some deer. They pretty much hung around the rv park area all day. Shuttles run from the rv park to the rim area so no need to go fight for a parking space. We also found the restaurants to be tasty.


----------



## swalkr (Oct 29, 2002)

Grand Canyon

We worked at the Grand Canyon for the last two summers (but won't be back this next summer).  Yes, the IMAX is a must-see.  We saw it three times while we were there and loved it.  Even bought the video.  We lived next to the campgrounds another post-er talked about.  Our employer supplied us with a place to live, so didn't have to live in the MH.  We worked for Grand Canyon Jeep Tours and Safaris (800-320-5337, www.grandcanyonjeeptours.com).  This is also a must-do.  Their safari trucks hold 12 to 14 people.  The sunset tour takes you through the Kaibab forest, where you'll see lots of wildlife, and ends up at Grandview Point to watch the sunset.  They also have an Indian Cave Painting tour that goes twice a day.  One of the drivers is a Navajo Indian, who has lived there all his life.  Ask for him, his name is Daryl Nez.  He knows everything there is to know about the Canyon.  Depending on how much time you have, take highway 64 east from the Grand Canyon out onto the Navajo reservation.  From there you will be able to see the Painted Desert, and buy directly from the Native Americans.  Tusayan is the name of the town one mile from the entrance to the Grand Canyon on highway 64.  Lots of restaurants there, plus several in the Grand Canyon Village.  The prices are high, but that's to be expected.  The best place to eat at the Canyon is at the El Tovar Hotel and the Bright Angel Lodge.  The rest of the lodges have mostly cafeteria style dining.  Another great tour is the helicopter flights.  Take the one-hour one.  It flies over the Canyon and the North Rim (you will be at the South Rim).  It is spectacular.  If you make reservations with Grand Canyon Jeep Tours, tell them "Sue sent us".  Their reservationist will get a big kick out of that, since we're not working there anymore.  If there is anything else you want to know, you can email be direct or post here.  Sue


----------



## achoairy (Dec 26, 2002)

Grand Canyon

I'm from Brasil and I'm planning to visit CA and Utah next year,with my husband and two children, on MArch. After expending a week in CA we're planning to drive to Salt LAke City, visiting Zion's National PArk and maybe Grand Canyon. I tried to find a excursion from Vegas to GC, although I preferer to drive. And probably it will be last expensive. I don't know how long it takes, and if it's possible to expend just one day on this trip.  And a question: if I have just one day in Grand Canyon, what I supose to do? I have the same question to Zion's National PArk too. Thank you for asking me!


----------

